# Looking for local guy in LA for screen repair



## Dnavirus (Dec 6, 2010)

As the title says, im looking for a person or business that is able to replace the LED from my 2002 Audi A6 as its pixelated, i know there are services on ebay and websites but it involves shipping the dash in and i cannot be without a car for long, so im looking for someone local in Los Angeles that offers this service, please contact me and let me know your pricing, thank you!


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3030049319.html


----------

